# Have you ever noticed?



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 23, 2006)

Have you ever noticed that people who practice Modern Arnis for long periods of time are generally some pretty tough characters?  Now I do not mean that they are tough because of Modern Arnis but that they were pretty tough and strong minded people even before they got into Modern Arnis.  Why do you think that Modern Arnis generally attracts a tougher group of characters?  When I think of the Flint guys and some of the Detroit people I have met this definately comes to mind.  So why?

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stickarts (Jul 23, 2006)

Your average person doesn't seem crazy about swinging sticks knives at each other! 
Our modern arnis classes have always had lower enrollment than our emptyhand art. I think it takes a more adventurous breed to try the arnis? 
I will add that the people that join arnis seem to stay with the art longer and really grow to love it. its a small but tightly knit group.
Its just a guess.


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2006)

I think a bit has to do with how the person found Arnis to begin with.

Arnis doesn't through the word "karate" in front of it (and rightfully so as it is not an empty-hand art), that alone reduces it's recognizability to the general public.

I look at the adults that I know around here that have joined MA classes, and what the MA classes around here have to offer.  The big draws seem to be fitness programs or kids programs.   And, kids programs have the added benefit to attract adults to the school...as my own Kenpo school has done very well.  Most of the adults in my class have kids in a kids class.

"OK, Johnny now don't forget your training blades must not leave your backpack until _after _I pick you up from school"  :rofl:


----------

